# Cloaked FCG Done!



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Finished the cloaked FCG tonight, hope you like


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What's not to like? The pronounced head movement is quite distinctive and those hands are to die for.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

I am not a fan of FCG. This is by far the best one ever. Love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I love the movement of the head!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

As expected, the finished product does not disappoint. Very nicely done!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great ghost. I love it. Very specterish, eerie.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!! Man that is the coolest FCG. Love it and the sounds too!!! Now thats wicked stuff there!!!!


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

looks amazing  i have to redo mine next year.. it still looks good but is she is getting tires !!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! love it!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Love the range of head motion. And all the motion--I can't believe you get that out of one motor.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool! Love the extra movements of the head and hands!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Johnny, that is simply amazing! Just his movements are remarkable, and the overall look of him is killer. Once again, I am bowing before you.....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! When I started to finish this thing, it started to remind me of the ghost of Christmas future from the movie Scrooged, so I went with it. Son thinks it needs to be bigger so I will probably add a little more cheese cloth to make it look longer. Thanks again!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow..that is nice..very spooky


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

As expected Johnny...it looks fabulous! A very nice addition to your arsenal.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you! I have a big upstairs window facing the front that I think I will hang this thing in. That way he will look down at the TOTers as they approach


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

VERY CREEPY!!! the music/sound is great!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

beautiful work! great ghost


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

The video of your FCG is truly inspiring, Johnny! Makes me want to run out and build 2 or 3 for my yard. Fantastic job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's so creepy and beautiful! My favorite FCG yet!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! I could not show this guy this Halloween, so I need to make sure there is place ready next year.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. I am kinda in love with this FCG. I am doing a ghost themed haunt this year, and am collecting ideas. Roxy recommended I check out everything you've ever done. She was right.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

How did you get that head movement? Awesome!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

MorbidMariah said:


> Wow. I am kinda in love with this FCG. I am doing a ghost themed haunt this year, and am collecting ideas. Roxy recommended I check out everything you've ever done. She was right.


Thank you MorbidMariah (and thanks Roxy)



Spyder said:


> How did you get that head movement? Awesome!!


Spyder, this thread shows how I get the head movement, basically added a fourth line to the standard FCG, slightly out of synch with the line that raises and lowers the ghost via the head.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Book marked the video, thanks!!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

great job, love the head movement


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is by far the best movement I have ever seen done on a FCG, especially the head. Amazing job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! Adding the fourth line is not that hard, you should try it!

Just about done with the home improvements, will hopefully be building again soon. Have a new and improved leer ghost planned, and new and improved ghost reader.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Will be great to see a new heresjohnny concept.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Love the extra movement. You're always stretching the boundaries of the FCG concept.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

How did I miss this thread?! Your cloaked FCG is simply fantastic! I'm just blown away by how you were able to get such perfect movement with just one motor. That's some mad mechanical skills you have.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

This has an eerier look to it and better movement than any I've seen! I've never really had any desire to make an FCG but I might be changing my tune. Nicely done!


----------



## oilkann (Nov 24, 2012)

I want one lol


----------



## Death Punk (Oct 12, 2014)

Another awesome ghost sir. I have my own ghost of sorts(I say of sorts because im not really sure what he is, but he sort of looks like ghost) Ghosts are always cool in my book.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice. I especialy like the extra articulation of the head. Well done.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the comments! I have had this guy 2 years now and have not been able to display him because he was to spread out to fit in the upstairs window, and it was to windy to put him outside. This year I am modifying the rig to fit in the window and will start displaying him this weekend. If I can I will move him outside on the big night. I really want this thing displayed this year!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Its Alive! Its Alive!

I finished this prop over 2 years ago and have never been able to display. He has finally found a home for this Halloween! So may I present the Cloaked FCG, on display for Halloween 2014!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

How did you get it to glow so well? What lights are you using?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Turbophanx said:


> How did you get it to glow so well? What lights are you using?


I used 2 18" black lights, one on each side. The 18" black lights at Spirit are a prime target of mine at the Spirit clearance sales


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

He looks perfectly at home in your window! The glow really makes him pop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfect setting for that gorgeous ghost!

We display ours in a window as well. Never have to worry about the weather and it makes for a good pre-Halloween teaser of things to come.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That ghost is just gorgeous, Johnny! So elegant in movement and just overall a wonderful creation. He looks HUGE in that window.


----------

